# ISO recipe/help for sweet & salty peanut bars



## ps8 (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone else really enjoy the Nature Valley Sweet & Salty Nut Granola Bars?  My family thinks these are really tasty and filling, too.  I was wondering if it might be worth my time, effort and $$ to try to make something similar at home.  Has anyone tried this?  If so, do you have a recipe for it?   Seems like it'd be healthier if they're made at home...but maybe not.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 27, 2007)

I love all of the bars they make I buy alot for DH for his work and carry some in my bag when I go to town so if I get really hungry one of those bars will hold me awhile before I eat.Im sure someone can come up with a recipe I buy them at Walmart they are alot cheaper there than the grocery store.It would go along with some kind of bar cookie recipe.Can you post the ingredients?


----------



## ps8 (Aug 27, 2007)

ok, it looks like:

roasted peanuts
corn syrup
sugar
rolled oats
(more!) corn syrup
palm kernel oil
crisp rice
wheat flakes
fructose
peanut butter
yogurt powder
canola oil
maltodextrin
salt
nonfat milk
soy lecithin
color
natural flavor
almonds
baking soda
honey
sunflower meal
mixed tocopherols added to retain freshness

Now, I know a lot of that wouldn't be in a homemade version (thank goodness!!), but I wasn't sure which ingredients were unnecessary, so I listed them all.   Seems there is a LOT of sweetener - no wonder I like them


----------



## Katie H (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe you could make a concoction of nuts, granola, whatever and mix it up like Rice Krispies treats are made.  You need something to "glue" all your goodies together.  That might be a place to start.


----------

